# omg...IT'S OFFICIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Pic links to the 14! tests I took)



## Aria

We're having a baby or two!!

I got the call not too long ago, then set out calling people. My hCG is 149 right now, and there will be another blood test on Friday to make sure it's doubling. Then the first obstetric ultrasound will be scheduled for two weeks from right now and we'll be able to tell them how many, and then an obstetric ultrasound two weeks later, and then being released from the fertility department to an OB/GYN!!

Cody doesn't know yet. He'll find out Friday afternoon. I have a little surprise plan. He doesn't even know I've have my blood drawn yet. He'll be thrilled to know though. I'll write about what he does on Friday!!

As I wrote in the LTTTC section yesterday, this is what we've been through to get here:

Long story short:
Got pregnant at 18 despite a ton of bc (pill, condom, spermicide, and diaphragm every single time). m/c'd.
I've been infertile since I was 19, hit by a car, bad times.
Been ttc as much as we can for a year. I saw "as much as we can" because we couldn't start IVF right away.
Since November:
First cycle had four faint positives early on (the retrieval was on my 28th birthday!!, and one day after his 26th birthday), then the beta came back negative. Doctor said chemical pregnancy, and that's a nicer way to say miscarriage. So it's considered to be a loss of two more. Got this news three days before Christmas. Sad times.
Second cycle nothing. Not even close. Somehow I knew early on nothing would come of it.
So two frozen embies from cycle #1 and seven more from cycle #2. Decided on a frozen transfer.
Natural cycle FET, low-dose hCG trigger on the 9th, transfer of two on the 16th. The first two thawed made it!
On the 21st I started getting positive tests, that soon after. A total of nine positives, no negatives. ​
I've taken 14 home tests, but wasn't going to believe them until I heard official word. 

If you want to see the progression pictures of all 14 tests, you can click these links. They go to my Wordpress blog. I could be a one-woman study of "Do the lines get darker as the days go by, and do the lines get lighter the later in the day it is?"

10DPO: Test 1
10DPO for #2 and 11DPO for #3: Tests 2 and 3
11DPO: Test 4 and trying an OPK
12DPO: Tests 5 and 6 and Test 7
13DPO: Tests 8 and 9 and Test 10 and Test 11 and Test 12
14DPO (today!!): Test 13 and Test 14


No I need to stop shaking. I have to appear normal so Cody doesn't suspect yet! And for the inquiring minds, I'll be having a scheduled c-section, not elective. My dream birth would be a home water birth, but a previous medical issue already makes me high risk just to carry to full term. So c-section it is, and that terrifies me more than anything else.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance: I hope you have a H & H 9 months! :hug:


----------



## tansey

Congrats! Great progression on those tests!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :D


----------



## honey08

massive congrats hun xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Congrats!!!

(Random, but I used the exact same test just yesterday.... it was only a few bucks at the pharmacy and I wasn't sure if they were any good... looks like it gave you your positive!)

Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! congratulations hunni :yipee: xx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni I'm so so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx:hug:


----------



## Aria

WTTMommy said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> (Random, but I used the exact same test just yesterday.... it was only a few bucks at the pharmacy and I wasn't sure if they were any good... looks like it gave you your positive!)
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months!

They're actually one of the most reliable tests. :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats!!


----------



## BizyBee

That's great news. Huge congratulations hun! :yipee:


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Aria

Thanks, Ladies! It doesn't seem real. Nine years of infertility, and i'm used to thinking it won't, it CAN'T, happen, and then it does!!


----------



## who's_mummy

Congratulations :happydance:! Awww, I was sitting smiling at those tests!

Just to add, please don't worry about the c-section, I've had a vaginal delivery, an emergency section and a planned section and the planned one was the best of the lot and the fastest recovery too :)

Gemma x


----------



## hapimami

Wow after nine years of infertility? A big hug and congrats to you guys! Pink pink pink pink. You will be loving pink from now on. Hope it will be a fine baby and treasure it after all those hardship!

https://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_baby.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_nanny.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_contest.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_crib.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_stroller.jpg


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! That is great news! :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## maka888

yeah!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## alice&bump

congrats xx


----------



## emie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy

What fantastic news! Congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Aaaww, congrats!!! What an inspiring story you have! Hoping you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months ever!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations, may you have a happy and healthy 9 months :) xxx


----------



## R&JBabybean

congratulations :D xx


----------



## sam76

big congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats!


----------



## Aria

Thanks, Ladies! I am in so much denial right now. I'm so used to wondering what to do next to try, and not I don't have to. It's like when you let down your hair after it got used to being in a tight ponytail. It doesn't feel quite right, even though you know it is. :)

I say it'll take me five years to get used to the idea, even with a kid or two running around. :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Aria said:


> We're having a baby or two!!
> 
> I got the call not too long ago, then set out calling people. My hCG is 149 right now, and there will be another blood test on Friday to make sure it's doubling. Then the first obstetric ultrasound will be scheduled for two weeks from right now and we'll be able to tell them how many, and then an obstetric ultrasound two weeks later, and then being released from the fertility department to an OB/GYN!!
> 
> Cody doesn't know yet. He'll find out Friday afternoon. I have a little surprise plan. He doesn't even know I've have my blood drawn yet. He'll be thrilled to know though. I'll write about what he does on Friday!!
> 
> As I wrote in the LTTTC section yesterday, this is what we've been through to get here:
> 
> Long story short:
> Got pregnant at 18 despite a ton of bc (pill, condom, spermicide, and diaphragm every single time). m/c'd.
> I've been infertile since I was 19, hit by a car, bad times.
> Been ttc as much as we can for a year. I saw "as much as we can" because we couldn't start IVF right away.
> Since November:
> First cycle had four faint positives early on (the retrieval was on my 28th birthday!!, and one day after his 26th birthday), then the beta came back negative. Doctor said chemical pregnancy, and that's a nicer way to say miscarriage. So it's considered to be a loss of two more. Got this news three days before Christmas. Sad times.
> Second cycle nothing. Not even close. Somehow I knew early on nothing would come of it.
> So two frozen embies from cycle #1 and seven more from cycle #2. Decided on a frozen transfer.
> Natural cycle FET, low-dose hCG trigger on the 9th, transfer of two on the 16th. The first two thawed made it!
> On the 21st I started getting positive tests, that soon after. A total of nine positives, no negatives. ​
> I've taken 14 home tests, but wasn't going to believe them until I heard official word.
> 
> If you want to see the progression pictures of all 14 tests, you can click these links. They go to my Wordpress blog. I could be a one-woman study of "Do the lines get darker as the days go by, and do the lines get lighter the later in the day it is?"
> 
> 10DPO: Test 1
> 10DPO for #2 and 11DPO for #3: Tests 2 and 3
> 11DPO: Test 4 and trying an OPK
> 12DPO: Tests 5 and 6 and Test 7
> 13DPO: Tests 8 and 9 and Test 10 and Test 11 and Test 12
> 14DPO (today!!): Test 13 and Test 14
> 
> 
> No I need to stop shaking. I have to appear normal so Cody doesn't suspect yet! And for the inquiring minds, I'll be having a scheduled c-section, not elective. My dream birth would be a home water birth, but a previous medical issue already makes me high risk just to carry to full term. So c-section it is, and that terrifies me more than anything else.

oh god congrats huns and just some reasurement iv had 2 c-sections 1 emergancy and 1 scheduled, its an amazing experiance and when its happening u do not feel any pain, well im doing it a third time when i get preg and god if i could id do it 10 times just not possible, great experiance wouldnt change it for the world and i even got to hold my kids whilst having the section no bond lost, congrats again and dnt fret hunny xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaryJ

Huge congrats.


----------



## hekate

huge congrats!


----------



## sarah_george

yay! congratulations!! xxx


----------



## alloyd519

Woo hoo! Congrats!!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aria

Thanks, Everyone!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## buddabun

I've just been reading your blog (the bits that go along with the BFPs anyway) and my god I can't believe the amount of abuse you seem to get! What is WRONG with people!!?!?

You handle it very well anyway.

And an enormous CONGRATULATIONS to you both. It actually made me cry the way you told your OH :lol: "well I'm not crying am I?" :lol: Such wonderful news and my fingers are firmly crossed. Oh, and get used to the tiredness honey, it only gets worse :D

A happy and healthy 9 months ahead :wohoo:


----------



## Aria

Thank you, Buddabun!!

People who are open about going through IVF do tend to come under a lot of fire. We're called selfish, told that we "should save up a little more and just adopt," etc.. Hypocritically people who have biological children rather than adopt are as likely to say this as people who don't want kids. Most bloggers out there immediately delete negative comments. Believe me, you haven't seen the worst that I have screened, people hoping I die in a fire for my selfishness and such.

With my blog, I'm trying to show a accurate a portray as possible of what people going through IVF have to go through. That means the bad as well as the good. I lost a friend partly over this. IVF isn't all roses, and the challenges are more than just going through the procedure. Some of my readers had no idea it's as involved as it is, and have thanked me directly for showing them. 

And that is why I blog about it, to educate. :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Wow amazingly huge congrats to you. I cant believe that people were posting nasty things on your blog. You are so strong to get through 9 years of TTC. :hugs: I wish you the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## bklove

hope all is going well


----------



## Aria

Thanks! So far so good. Let's hope it stays this way!!


----------



## Louby

Congratulations hunny xx


----------



## kgal28

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Aria

Thanks, girls. :) I'll believe it when I see the ultrasound and then can feel moving. :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ooooohh congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mikababy

:dance: Wooohooo!!!! Congratulations Aria!!! :dance:


----------



## Aria

Thanks! I'm still waiting for it to sink in. STILL!


----------



## wrightywales

congratulations!!!!


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

CONGRATS!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! :bfp: :happydance:


----------

